# Dateipfad mit GUI einlesen



## Thor_der_Gott (21. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage, kann man mit einer GUI 3 verschiedene Dateipfade einlesen, und das mit einer "Druchsuchen-Option" wie sie beispiesweise Word benutzt?

vielen Dank für eure HIlfe im vorraus =D


----------



## turtle (21. Apr 2012)

Verstehe ich nicht???:L


----------



## Volvagia (21. Apr 2012)

Meinst du so?
Ein File über die GUI bekommst du per JFileChooser.


```
package javaforum.thor_der_gott;

import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileFilter;

public class Durchsuchen {
	private static final File PATH_1 = new File("C:/");
	private static final File PATH_2 = new File("D:/");
	private static final File PATH_3 = new File("E:/");
	
	private static final String SEACH_FILECONTENT = "boot.ini";
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		File[] paths = new File[] {
				PATH_1, PATH_2, PATH_3 
		};
		
		for(File f:paths) {
			search(f, new FileFilter() {
				public boolean accept(File pathname) {
					return(pathname.getName().contains(SEACH_FILECONTENT) || pathname.isDirectory());
				}
			});	
		}
	}
	private static void search(File f, FileFilter fileFilter) {
		File[] content = f.listFiles(fileFilter);
		for(File contentFile:content) {
			if(contentFile.isDirectory()) {
				search(contentFile, fileFilter);
			} else {
				System.out.println(contentFile.getAbsolutePath());
			}
		}		
	}
}
```


----------



## Thor_der_Gott (21. Apr 2012)

velen dank genau danach habe ich gesucht =D


----------

